# Abrechnungsfehler Firstgate



## Heiko (22 April 2005)

Auch bei Firstgate gibt es Abrechnungsfehler wie ich am eigenen Leib feststellen mußte.
Allerdings geht man damit folgendermaßen um:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Heiko Rittelmeier,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre eMail und Ihr Interesse an FIRSTGATE click&buy®.
> 
> ...


Wieso geht das nicht überall so?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso geht das nicht überall so?


wetter.com macht firstgate? Seit wann?
Ich dachte, die würden das von der zypriotischen "Wafepay Ltd" vertriebene click2pay-System nützen?
http://www.press1.de/ibot/db/press1.IrisS_1079513274.html


> Hallbergmoos, 17.März 2004. (press1: iBOT) - Die Wetter.com AG hat sich zur Abrechnung ihrer Dienstleistungen und Services für das Zahlungssystem Click2Pay entschieden. Das von der Wire Card AG entwickelte Internet-Bezahlverfahren für Mikro- und Makropayments soll den Kunden von Wetter.com schnellstmöglich zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Die Kooperation zwischen Wetter.com und der Click2Pay GmbH sieht eine umfassende Zusammenarbeit vor.
> 
> Die Click2Pay GmbH, Lizenzinhaber des gleichnamigen Produktes ist ein Unternehmen der börsennotierten InfoGenie Europe AG.



übrigens: Die zypriotische "wafepay ltd" hat jetzt ein denic-konformes whois, sehr verblüffend zu lesen, was da steht...
*** leicht editiert ***


----------



## Heiko (22 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube das wäre die Alternative zu Firstgate.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das wäre die Alternative zu Firstgate.


[ironie][absichtlich missverstehend]Naja, das IMHO eher weniger [/ironie][/absichtlich missverstehend]
Ist aber Ansichtssache


> Wie will sich aber eine Click2Pay gegen eine Paypal oder eine Firstgate durchsetzen?
> 
> Br*: Internet-Bezahlsysteme halte ich für einen sehr interessanten    Zukunftsmarkt. Paypal wurde von Ebay immerhin für die stolze Summe von 1.5 Millarden Dollar übernommen. Der Markteintritt zu diesem Zeitpunkt wäre mit einer Kopie der bestehenden Systeme aber fast unmöglich, Paypal oder Firstgate sind bereits zu weit verbreitet. Click2Pay setzt daher auf ein anderes, firmenkundenfreundliches Konzept. Darin liegt die Chance. Die Abwicklung der Nelson Mandela Aids-Kampagne mit über 1,2 Mio. Personen im Netz war eine erfolgreiche Generalprobe und konnte die Leistungsfähigkeit dieses Systems beweisen.
> AC: Ist die Übermacht von Firstgate gerade in Deutschland nicht doch zu groß?
> ...



Was Heiko da mit firstgate erlebt hat, ist ein klasse Kundenservice... Weiter so!


----------

